# UK: Rücktritt im Vorstand der Regulierungsbehörde



## Aka-Aka (6 September 2008)

Ein hoher Funktionär der britischen Regulierungsbehörde Phonepayplus (ehemals ICSTIS) ist von seinem Posten zurück getreten. Seine Firma war wiederholt Ziel von Maßnahmen der Behörde und dabei gab es Diskussionen um eine mögliche Befangenheit.



> "However, *some compliance issues* have been identified recently in relation to the services of some customers of mBlox. Andrew wanted to be free to address these issues directly, ensuring that all such services meet public and regulatory expectations, *without his position on the Board becoming a consideration or matter of speculation*.


(offizielle Stellungnahme)
PhonepayPlus



> jumped or pushed?


(Kommentare von Verbraucherschützern)


PhonePayPlus: Andrew Bud resigns (jumped or pushed) - The Scream!
Andrew Bud resigns from the Board of PhonepayPlus - The Scream!

mBlox bekam unter anderem als Partner von Jamba Probleme in UK.
Hier ist ein Überblick über die "Sündenfälle" im Zusammenhang mit der Firma des Regulierungsfunktionärs.

kritischer Artigel ("Mirror Investigate")
http://blogs.mirror.co.uk/investigations/2008/06/mblox-fined-again-over-premium.html


> Telecoms giant MBlox has already been fined £40,000 over unwanted text messages touting Crazy Frog ringtones.
> Did it learnt its lesson?
> Not quite. Since then, MBlox has been fined precisely 22 times for breaking premium-rate phone rules.



Preisfrage: Warum werden in UK die Strafen gegen die Provider und Diensteanbieter veröffentlicht mit Nennung der Firmennamen und sogar mit Nennung der Verantwortlichen bei Anhörungen? (Nein, nicht von investigativen Journalisten, sondern auf der Seite der Regulierungsbehörde!)

Würde mich mal interessieren, warum das in Deutschland nicht so gemacht wird.


----------



## Wattestäbchen (6 September 2008)

*AW: UK: Rücktritt im Vorstand der Regulierungsbehörde*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Preisfrage: Warum werden in UK die Strafen gegen die Provider und Diensteanbieter veröffentlicht mit Nennung der Firmennamen und sogar mit Nennung der Verantwortlichen bei Anhörungen?


Das wird veröffentlicht auf der Grundlage bestehender britischer Regelungen. Falls Ihnen britische Gesetze gut gefallen, könnten Sie beispielsweise erwägen, sich dort niederzulassen. Ernsthaft: Sie können mir glauben, dass viele bei der Bundesnetzagentur dies gerne so machen würden - aber es fehlt an der Grundlage.


----------



## Aka-Aka (7 September 2008)

*AW: UK: Rücktritt im Vorstand der Regulierungsbehörde*



Wattestäbchen schrieb:


> Das wird veröffentlicht auf der Grundlage bestehender britischer Regelungen.


Aber auf welcher Grundlage? Und warum wurde das in Deutschland nicht auch so gemacht? Das ist ein ganz entscheidender Nachteil der "deutschen Regulierung", vor allem deshalb, weil die Regelungen, die dazu dienen sollten, Anbieter von Mehrwertdiensten für Verbraucher identifizierbar zu machen, summa summarum in Deutschland für'n Arsch sind. Sag ich mal so drastisch.
Das war bei den Dialern schon so ("für jeden Dialer eine ladungsfähige Anschrift in Deutschland" - hahaha. Dagegen wurde zigtausendfach verstossen und die RegTP/BNetzA hat nichts gemacht) und bei anderen Fällen war's nicht besser. 0900-Netzbetreiber unauffindbar, unter der bei der Bundesnetzagentur hinterlegten Kontaktadresse niemand zuständig, Dienstleister mit Phantasieadressen im Ausland, usw usf.
Die inhaltlich gleichen illegalen Dienste wurden von immer neuen Briefkästen verantwortet unter massiver Missachtung bestehender Regeln.
Folgen? Keine. [Mit "Folgen" meine ich, solche Auswüchse kurzfristig wirksam einzudämmen - nicht so Sachen wie bei der Dialerproblematik, die nach vielen schmerzhaften Jahren ganz simpel gestoppt werden konnte] 
Das ist in UK faktisch genauso, nur kann man es (dank der öffentlich zugänglichen Daten) einfacher aufzeigen. Daher konnten dort die Medien Versäumnisse der Regulierer auch thematisieren, ebenso die Parlamentarier. 

Und bei uns? Wurden die immer wieder beteiligten Firmen (zB auf Netzbetreiberebene) irgendwo öffentlich gebrandmarkt? Nein. Heimlich still und leise wird ab und zu mal so eine Firma abgemahnt. Alle Jahre wieder lässt sich die Bundesnetzagentur mal eine ihrer Entscheidungen vom VG in Köln bestätigen und dann jubelt man in den Medien, wie toll man gegen die Regelbrecher vorgeht. In Deutschland wäre es undenkbar, dass ein Parlamentarier in einer Parlamentsdebatte einen Satz sagt wie "Warum in Gottes Namen bekommt die Firma _Betterlines_ in _Hüppenheim_ [Namen geändert] überhaupt noch Mehrwertnummern?". Warum undenkbar? Weil eben nicht öffentlich wurde, dass im Schnitt alle drei Wochen ein Kunde der _Betterlines_ auffällig wird und die _Betterlines_ sich wenig kooperativ zeigt bei der Klärung des Sachverhalts.

Im Vergleich zu der *zurecht *heftig kritisierten Regulierungspraxis in UK gibt es in Deutschland paradiesische Zustände für die international organisierte Graubereichsgilde - und Besserung ist nicht in sich, solange die Bundesnetzagentur sich so schizophren verhält, wie sie das tut, seit ich sie kenne: Auf der einen Seite jammern, man täte gerne dies und jenes, es fehlten aber die Grundlagen - und auf der anderen Seite öffentlich den Eindruck erwecken, man sei handlungsfähig. So macht sich die Regulierungsbehörde zum "strukturellen Mitstörer" - bei diesem Vorwurf bleibe ich.
Was die UK-Regelung angeht, da werde ich mich schlau machen. Dann werde ich da nachfragen. Soll mir der Herr Boll das mal erklären.


----------



## Wattestäbchen (9 September 2008)

*AW: UK: Rücktritt im Vorstand der Regulierungsbehörde*



Wattestäbchen schrieb:


> Das wird veröffentlicht auf der Grundlage bestehender britischer Regelungen.


Ich habe mich da auch mal umgehört: In UK gibt es den "Communications Act of 2003", eine Gesetzessammlung für den Kommunikationsbereich (ein wenig vergleichbar mit dem TKG, wenngleich es da auch um andere Dinge geht).

In dieser Gesetzessammlung wird auch das Thema "Mehrwertdienste" gesetzlich geregelt. Dieser "Communication Act" ist die Grundlage für den "Code of practice" der britischen Regulierungsbehörde, der damit quasi "Gesetz" ist (im Gesetz ist geregelt, dass es einen "Code" geben soll und das ist dann der "Code of practice" der von der Industrie eingerichteten und finanzierten Regulierungsbehörde. Das ist ungefähr so, als wenn eine Regierungsinstitution regeln würde, dass der "Verhaltenskodex" des FST Gesetzeskraft hat. Die Diskussion, wie sinnvoll diese Konstruktion ist, ist in UK seit Jahren schon im Gange und es gibt durchaus Bestrebungen, die Waagschale der Verantwortlichkeit in Richtung der "Regierungsinstitution" zu verschieben.)
In diesem "Code of practice" ist u.a. geregelt, wie mit Beschwerden umgegangen wird und wie der Ablauf der Untersuchungen und die Veröffentlichung von Ergebnissen solcher Untersuchungen auszusehen hat. Sehr interessante Lektüre.

PhonepayPlus

Zwar wird von der Rechtsabteilung der britischen Regulierungsbehörde eingeräumt, dass man bei der Veröffentlichung gewisse Einschränkungen beachten muss, es gäbe aber eben keinen gesetzlichen Grund, sie nicht zu veröffentlichen.

Im "Code of Practice" kann man z.B. hier lesen, was die Regulierer in UK tun, wenn es Beschwerden gibt. Neben der Verpflichtung, bei Beschwerden eine Untersuchung einzuleiten (die es so auch in Deutschland gibt), steht dort auch klar, dass die Regulierer _von sich aus_ Mehrwertdienste überwachen 


> 8.3.2     PhonepayPlus, through its Executive, *monitors premium rate services*. The Executive can itself initiate an investigation where there appears to be a breach of the Code.


Diese Formulierung erscheint mir etwas "proaktiver" zu sein als die deutschen Regelungen.

Außerdem fällt in der neueren Fassung dieser Absatz auf:


> 8.7.4     For the avoidance of doubt, the Tribunal may, in determining any sanction against an information provider, *take into account to the extent appropriate any breach history of the information provider, including any involvement of the information provider in services where a breach was upheld against a service provider*. Once a determination has been made under this paragraph, the service provider will have no further right to take part in the process as a party.


Das ist ein Versuch, die auch in Deutschland schon seit jahren geforderte "Zuverlässigkeitsklausel" umzusetzen - wer immer wieder auffällig wird, der kann strenger behandelt werden. 

Die Veröffentlichungen sind schließlich im Punkt 8.11.11 geregelt


> 8.11.11    Decision and publication
> The Tribunal shall, as soon as is practicable after the hearing, provide a reasoned written decision. *All decisions, whether reached through written or oral process, shall be published by PhonepayPlus and may identify any network operator, service provider and information provider concerned. *Publication will be effected by placing the written decision on the PhonepayPlus website and in any other way that PhonepayPlus shall determine.



Genau diese Regelung gibt es in Deutschland nicht. Der Gesetzgeber hat sie nicht ins Gesetz geschrieben. Ob es Diskussionen in diese Richtung gab und Gründe vorgebracht wurden, warum dies in Deutschland nicht so ist, das weiß ich nicht.

Ich weiß auch nicht, ob die Bundesnetzagentur die Möglichkeit hätte, eine solche Regelung *von sich aus* einzuführen.
Ich wüsste aber, wo zu fragen ich Ihnen raten würde


----------



## Aka-Aka (12 November 2009)

*AW: UK: Rücktritt im Vorstand der Regulierungsbehörde*

Premium rate firm mBlox appeals fine - and fails - Investigations

Der deutsche M*Pr*


----------

